# Cranks - Ultegra Vs FSA S-LK Carbon



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

Howdy gang - 

I've got money down on a new bike. It currently has a FSA S-LK carbon "hollow-tech" crank. (drivetrain, brakes, and brifters are Ultegra 6600). I don't know anything about this crank, except for the reviews here (and a few other sites). Reviews all seem to say the crank is OK, the BB sux (high failure rate), and can't be swapped for another brand BB.

New, there is about a $100 diffrence between the SLK and Ultegra cranks, but I don't know yet if the shop will charge me just the diffrence, or the whole Ultegra price. I do have a call in to check the price, and the shop guy said he would also check for shop take-offs.

Should I ask the shop to swap it out for an Ultegra crank and BB? Should I swap it for a used crank with new BB? Should I keep the SLK, quit worring, and ride it till it breaks?

What say ya'll?


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

No particular reason to switch.

Keep the FSA.

Your BB will be fine, and if not, you have a shop to bring it to for fixing for free.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I'd either upgrade the BB to an aftermarket one, or order the 6700 from ribble cycles, and sell the FSA on line.
EDIT: I personally like silver over black, but I'd say go with what looks the best. Or hey, we could trade my 6600 if your FSA is a compact, as it'd save me money  I want to get a compact before next April in hopes of doing the park.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

Peanya said:


> I'd either upgrade the BB to an aftermarket one, or order the 6700 from ribble cycles, and sell the FSA on line.
> EDIT: I personally like silver over black, but I'd say go with what looks the best. Or hey, we could trade my 6600 if your FSA is a compact, as it'd save me money  I want to get a compact before next April in hopes of doing the park.


I don't think the SLK can use any other BB other than the FSA one... but I could be wrong... I have read it does not use the "standard" shamino one.

As far as compact - no, it is the "new normal" - a 53-39. I originally wanted a compact too, but for around Alvin, at my speeds, I think it would be no bueno - I would be always cross chaining. Plus, with the new 39 small, and a 25 cog on the back, it is like gaining 2 cogs over my current 42-23 low gear (about the same as haveing a 42-27). So I should be good in the hills.

I'd say we need to get together and ride, seeing as we are in the same town, but work just started 60's a few weeks ago, so :mad2: Only riding I am gonna do for a while is on my rollers, after the babys are in bed.

Jerry


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Well I'm off Thursdays and Fridays typically. And I understand, it sounds like we work about the same amount of hours. 
Didn't know you were in Alvin too! On my short days I go to the Wee Mart and back, on my "long" days I head down to danbury and then back up 35. I have gone to Lake Jackson and back 2x.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

Yea, I'm over by the college. I do the weemart loop a lot. Never went out to LJ on the bike. My long loop was usually 528-518-45-517. That or 1462 till I ran out of gas... or make it to the park. But it has been a long time since I made all the way to the park. LOL.

If I ever go back on 40's I'll have Fridays off. That will give me time to ride.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm a Shimano fan. 

But if it's this SL-K Light, I'd keep it and get the best BB you can now. 
I wouldn't wait for it to fail ( at the wrong time, it could be dangerous).


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

I'd get the Ultegra - I dislike FSA cranks in general due to past problems with them.


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

I have no problems with the MTB version of that FSA crank. Isn't it lighter and stiffer than the Ultegra?


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

I've ridden both. The Ultegra is stiffer than the FSA. I never had any loosening issues with the FSA. If it's installed properly, there are no issues. The issues everyone complained of in the past have been eliminated by the use of the steel crank bolt.

Also, you CAN use FSA cranks with Shimano BBs. It works fine. I did it on my cross bike for a year and have installed the combo on several bikes.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

2ndGen said:


> I'm a Shimano fan.
> 
> But if it's this SL-K Light, I'd keep it and get the best BB you can now.
> I wouldn't wait for it to fail ( at the wrong time, it could be dangerous).


It is an SL-K, but IDK if it is SLK-Light. The graphics on the crank are diffrent from the one you posted, much smaller lettering. Compairing the Cell phone pic I have of my bike to the FSA website, it looks like the SLK-ISIS. however, the FSA site lists that as a Euro-only crank? I am in Texas... Also, the FSA ISIS BB's are internal bearing, mine are outboard bearing... I better ask the bikeshop what is really on there...



backinthesaddle said:


> I've ridden both. The Ultegra is stiffer than the FSA. I never had any loosening issues with the FSA. If it's installed properly, there are no issues. The issues everyone complained of in the past have been eliminated by the use of the steel crank bolt.
> 
> Also, you CAN use FSA cranks with Shimano BBs. It works fine. I did it on my cross bike for a year and have installed the combo on several bikes.


Which FSA crank did you use? was it a Carbon? I thought I had read the "standard" FSA cranks use a Shimamo-compatable BB, but the Carbon ones used an "specal" FSA BB.

I think I may be more confused now than when I started...  :blush2:


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Jerry-rigged said:


> It is an SL-K, but IDK if it is SLK-Light. The graphics on the crank are diffrent from the one you posted, much smaller lettering. Compairing the Cell phone pic I have of my bike to the FSA website, it looks like the SLK-ISIS. however, the FSA site lists that as a Euro-only crank? I am in Texas... Also, the FSA ISIS BB's are internal bearing, mine are outboard bearing... I better ask the bikeshop what is really on there...


Most likely the older SLK cranks form 2008


----------



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

Here is a crop of the crank from only pic I have of my bike. bike shop is an hour away, so I don't get by there too often, only to make payments...

Can't read the fine print on the crank, but the big red "K" and the FSA logo seem to match...

I wonder how a Europe-only ISIS crank made it on a new build in Texas?


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

I rode FSA SL-K carbon cranks with a Dura-Ace BB. It works fine.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

DIRT BOY said:


> Most likely the older SLK cranks form 2008


That would make sense. I think the bike was origonally build around late '07-'08, but I am not really sure.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

backinthesaddle said:


> I rode FSA SL-K carbon cranks with a Dura-Ace BB. It works fine.


Very nice, Thanks!


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

Jerry-rigged said:


> Here is a crop of the crank from only pic I have of my bike. bike shop is an hour away, so I don't get by there too often, only to make payments...
> 
> Can't read the fine print on the crank, but the big red "K" and the FSA logo seem to match...
> 
> I wonder how a Europe-only ISIS crank made it on a new build in Texas?



Get the Ultegra, sell the FSA.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Jerry-rigged said:


> Here is a crop of the crank from only pic I have of my bike. bike shop is an hour away, so I don't get by there too often, only to make payments...
> 
> Can't read the fine print on the crank, but the big red "K" and the FSA logo seem to match...
> 
> I wonder how a Europe-only ISIS crank made it on a new build in Texas?


The photo you posted is of an external bearing crank. You can see the hollow spindle. It's not the same as the stock photo you posted.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

backinthesaddle said:


> I rode FSA SL-K carbon cranks with a Dura-Ace BB. It works fine.


The set up going on my CAAD9...

Dura Ace 7800 BB with Ultegra SL Crankset. :yesnod:


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Jerry-rigged said:


> Here is a crop of the crank from only pic I have of my bike. bike shop is an hour away, so I don't get by there too often, only to make payments...
> 
> Can't read the fine print on the crank, but the big red "K" and the FSA logo seem to match...
> 
> I wonder how a Europe-only ISIS crank made it on a new build in Texas?


That's the older model. The BB is fine. When it wears, replace with Shimano, Enduro, CK or others.

If you don't want carbon, then get the Ultegra.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

I think I will keep the crank. Some of the reviews had me worried, but if I can swap in a DA BB later, I am fine with the carbon.

:beer:


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

I don't like to spend unnecessary money. I'd use the FSA until the bottom bracket (bearings) wear out. Then see what's on the market at that time and what you like.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

If it were me I swap it out for the Ultegra.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> If it were me I swap it out for the Ultegra.


+1 on this


----------

